# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Φλώρια αχάτες

## kostaskirki

Για παμε σιγα σιγα.....!!
Σημερα ηθελε να κανει φωλια μες στην αυγοτροφη με τσοφλια!!
Εβαλα νημα και φωλια το μεσημερι και μετα απο ουτε 3 ωρες η φωλια ηταν ετοιμη!! Τωρα περιμενουμε τα αυγα!!

----------


## jk21

Ευχες με ολη την καρδια μου Κωστα !!!! αντε να ζησουμε ομορφες στιγμες !!!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο και καλη αρχη

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο να παει το ζευγαρι σου Κωστα

----------


## wild15

Oλα να πανε καλα!!Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλα γεννητουρια με το καλο

----------


## gordon

Με το καλο !!!

----------


## G.T

καλη αρχη......

----------


## stam64

καλή αρχή Κώστα, με το καλό ! !

----------


## mrsoulis

με το καλο και καλη επιτυχία.... περιμενουμε τα ευχαριστα!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπω με το καλό να έχεις μικράκια !!!
Να σου ζήσουν , πολύ όμορφα ! :Happy0065:

----------


## mparoyfas

ολα καλα να πανε καλη αρχη!

----------


## δημητρα

καλη αρχη, με πολλους και γερους νεοσσους

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο Κωστα στο ζευγαρακι σου να σου φερουν πολλα φλωρακια

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα και καλή αρχή Κώστα !!!! 

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα - αν και είναι δεδομένο  :Happy:

----------


## johnrider

οταν ερθεις αθηνα θελω ενα και ενα.

----------


## kostaskirki

Μεγαλωνουμε σιγα σιγα και σημερα εκανα αλλαγη τσοχας!
Απο τα 4 αυγα εσκασαν 1αχατακι και 2 θυληκα ιζαμπελ μιας και ο μπαμπας ειναι φορεας ιζαμπελ!

----------


## jimk1

Να σου ζησουν

----------


## jk21

Να  σου ζησουν Κωστα ! καλοκλαρωτα !

----------


## wild15

Καλως τα δεχτηκες!!!!

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζησουν ,με το καλο να πανε ολα

----------


## G.T

να σου ζησουν...............

----------


## δημητρα

να ειναι γερα

----------


## gsklaven

Μπράβο Κώστα, να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## kostaskirki

Η χρονιά έχει ξεκινήσει όχι και τόσο καλά αλλά συνεχίζουμε. ..!!

Από 4 αυγά το ένα μόνο ενσπορο! Αχατης με αρχέγονο θηλυκό 



Δύο μικρά από  Αχατης με θηλυκό  λουτινο 



Και ζευγάρι αχατες σε δεύτερη γέννα 



Και το τέταρτο ζευγάρι καφέ  αρσενικό με ιζαμπελ θηλυκό σπασμένη η πρώτη γέννα! !

----------


## jk21

Κωστα και ενα πουλακι ζωντανο σε καθε ζευγαρι ,ειδικα αν δεν υπαρχει θανατος αλλου αλλα ασπορα ,για μενα και ειδικα σε ιθαγενη ,ειναι επιτυχια !!!! ακομα και σε καναρινια !!! αρκει να μην υπαρχουν απωλειες σε γονεις και μικρα !!

ολα θα πανε καλα !!!! να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## kostas karderines

Συγχαρητήρια κωστα πολύ όμορφα!

----------


## stam64

καλοκλάρωτα Κωστή κ στα επόμενα με το καλό ! !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γερά να είναι τα μικράκια !!!
Πολύ όμορφα !!! Με το καλό να ανέβουν στο κλαρί ...  ::

----------


## xrisam

Nα τα χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν να ειναι γερα!!!

----------


## jimk1

Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## kostaskirki

Και επειδή η χρονιά μου δεν έχει ξεκινήσει καλά, η φύση θελεισε να μου το επιβεβαιώσει! !
Να πω πως η ζευγαρωστρα βρίσκεται 1,5 μέτρο από το έδαφος καί προστατευμενη με δίχτυ για τα αρπακτικά! !
Αυτό που αντίκρισα πρωί πρωί! !


Είχε φάει ένα αχατακι που μόλις εχθές βγήκε από την φωλιά και ευτυχώς δεν πρόλαβε να πειράξει τους γονείς!  Ο αρσενικός μόνο έριξε τους οδηγούς των φτερών από την τρομάρα του με αποτέλεσμα απλά να μην πετάει πολύ καλά! !
Για να δω τι άλλο μου επιφυλάσσει η φετινή χρονιά! !

----------


## xrisam

Αλλο και τούτο!! Κρίμα το πουλάκι...

----------


## jk21

να δουμε τι αλλο θα σου τυχει ....

----------


## johnrider

Δεν ξερεις απο που να φυλαχτεις και σε εμενα καθε χρονο μα καθε χρονο οπως και φετος εχω επισκεψεις απο φιδι να προσπαθει να περάσει στον χωρο.Tα μετρα που πηρα εντυσα  με κουνουποσιτα πορτες παραθυρα εξωτερικα να μην περναει ουτε κουνουπι.

----------


## ninos

Τι να πεις βρε Κώστα.... Όλα στραβά φέτος... Κουράγιο και υπομονή

----------


## kostas karderines

Τόσο στραβα που σε έχει πάει φέτος μόνο θετικά πιστεύω θα είναι απο εδω και περα!κρίμα....!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θεός φυλάξει .... 
Έχω μουδιασει ολόκληρος τόσο απο το θέαμα όσο και απο το γεγονός ....
Πραγματικά Λυπάμαι !

----------


## tasos-mo

Kωστα ετσι την πατησα και εγω περσι...και επειδη την εκανε την ζημια(εφαγε το πουλακι) δεν μπορεσε να φυγει και το προλαβα μεσα....οπως και εσυ.
Οπως λεει ο Γιαννης βαλε κουνουποσιτα,αυτο εκανα και εγω και προς το παρον δεν ειχα θεμα,απο φιδια(γιατι απο ποντικι ειχα για ακομα μια φορα).Αφου γλιτωσαν οι γονεις παλι καλα...

----------


## antoninio

..καταστροφη..ασχημο θεαμα...σιγουρα θα διορθωσεις τυχον ατελειες στα κλουβια σου...

Υ.Γ.τι φιδι ειναι μηπως γνωριζεις????

----------


## kostaskirki

> ..καταστροφη..ασχημο θεαμα...σιγουρα θα διορθωσεις τυχον ατελειες στα κλουβια σου...
> 
> Υ.Γ.τι φιδι ειναι μηπως γνωριζεις????


Αντωνη δεν γνωριζω να σου πω! Αλλος μου ειπε οχια και αλλος δενδρογαλια!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Κώστα λυπάμαι πραγματικά...δυστυχώς το έχω βιώσει και εγώ αλλα σε περιστέρια το ίδιο σκηνικό...
Λυπάμαι,εύχομαι απο εδώ και στο εξής να πάνε ολα καλύτερα και για να μην σε βλέπω χάλια ας κάνουμε και λίγο χιούμορ μπας και γελάσουμε

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Αντωνη δεν γνωριζω να σου πω! Αλλος μου ειπε οχια και αλλος δενδρογαλια!


απαπαπα μακρυά μακρυά !!!
Από όσο ξέρω , και τα δύο έχουν δηλητήριο και τα δύο μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους ! 
Με προσοχή λοιπόν !!!! 
Υπάρχουν πολλά απωθητικά φιδιών !!
Πχ. το θειάφι αν το ρίξετε κάτω σε μεγάλη ποσότητα , το φίδι δεν μπορεί να περάσει !!!

----------


## jk21

με  δενδρογαλια  δεν εχει σχεση 

με οχια θα  μπορουσε ,αν στο  πανω  μερος  ειχε το φαρδυ καφε χρωμα ,που δεν το  βλεπω να εχει 




με καποια επιφυλαξη ,ειναι το  λεγομενο αγιοφιδο ( Telescopus fallax  )

https://www.google.gr/search?q=Teles...w=1242&bih=594

----------


## johnrider

λουριτης ειναι το φιδι.

----------


## kostaskirki

Ο φιδοκτονος ολα τα λεφτα!! Χα χα χα 

Απο τις εικονες που βλεπω πιο πολυ με το αγιοφιδο μου εμοιαζε Δημητρη! 
Γιαννη απο τις φωτο που ειδα στο διαδικτυο μοιαζει αλλα δεν ηταν ετσι.

----------


## nikolaslo

Κωστα κριμα πολυ κριμα το πουλακι.
Οσο για το τι φιδι ειναι μαλλον με αγιοφιδο μοιαζει οχια και δενδρογαλια δεν ειναι σιγουρα, λουριτης δεν ειναι γιατι εχει λεπτη ουρα και απ οτι μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι πανω απο 80 ποντους που ειναι το μεγιστο του αλλα νομιζω λιγη σημασια εχει η ρατσα του την ζημια την εκανε.

----------


## kostaskirki

Και καποια φλωρακια!

----------


## jk21

Καλοκλαρωτα !

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο στο κλαρι!

----------

